# My CG attempts



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok here are my attempts. 
I downloaded a couple of different texture thingys called "Beach" but my god it is hard to figure out the different heights and coverages for these things!

Ok just to show you how much I've gotten better since I started making these a week or so ago... Here's the first one I ever made:






And here's the latest one I've done: (muuuch nicer)





Then I tried to change it to make a nice sunset, but I don't like it very much.





So my questions:
How do you make the water look nicer where it meets the coast? 
Also feel free to critique the last two. I really want to learn how to make the nice looking sunsets.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 26, 2005)

alrighty meysha!!!! nice work!!!!!!!!!! im very impressed with the composition!!!

a couple things 

1) get the registered version(pm me) so you can do larger terrains. that way, when you render real big, and resize, the textures look better and sharper.

2) under render options, turn your gamma down to 1.2 or 1.1. and render a preview. this gets rid of the hazyness and washed out look that terragen is famous for.

3) search around the net(specifically ashundar.com and grab some terrains, surface maps, and atmospheres, and plugins to help make things more realistic. there are water plugins you can get to change the transparency and make crashing waves.

4) in photoshop, sharpen, add contrast, saturation, and auto levels are your best friend.


great first attempts!!!!!!!!! im very proud!!!!!!



md


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 26, 2005)

Pretty cool, i'm working madly away on one now so i'll post up my efforts sooner or later. 

As for making the water look nicer on the beach: 

1. Go to 'water'
2. Select the 'shore' tab
3. Have a play with the foam settings.

It might take a few goes but you'll figure it out.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for your hints, both of you.

I'm definately going off on a net hunt now for plug ins. And I never thought about tweaking it more in PS. Duh!
Thanks!


----------



## Meysha (May 8, 2005)

Ok so I did everything you guys talked about and here's my latest. Only thing I forgot was to turn the gamma down, I did... but only to something like 1.7.

It's Uluru! Found the terrain on the net.... yay!






I think those black strips just above the horizon are the edge of the terrain map showing in the distance. I didn't see that in the preview. Ahwell.


----------



## Xmetal (May 8, 2005)

hehe, I saw that map on the net also and had a bit of a giggle. 

As for the horizon: 

No render is ever perfect.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 9, 2005)

Ok...I have tried to make some  cg compostitions and cannot figure out how you guys are getting such great textures, although I am still using the free version of terragen...but as soon as i am done with the one that I am working on I will post


----------



## Meysha (May 10, 2005)

Do a google search of Terragen textures, terrains and atmospheres and it'll come up with a bunch of stuff that you can download for even the un-reg'd version.
or try www.renderosity.com (you'll have to join to access some stuff but it's good stuff and it's updated)
http://www.terrography.com/  and  http://www.basinski-net.de/start.htm Have gorgeous galleries - to get ideas from.


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2005)

meysha, those black lines are jusr the sky not being large enough. try increasing sky size and and altitude to something like 30000. trust me, it will help


----------



## Meysha (May 25, 2005)

I've been playing around a lot still, but my computer keeps crashing when it tries to render coz it's overheating we think. Must put it on a block of ice or something.

This is my latest: Underwater.


----------



## MDowdey (May 25, 2005)

meysha, take the cover off your computer and blow a fan onto it 

it might work long enough to help you...


----------



## Meysha (May 25, 2005)

Laptop. And i think the fan is all clogged up with dust too coz this appartment is sooooo dusty. And there's only one tiny ceiling fan here too. 
You reckon I can put the laptop in the fridge? hehehe. Hmm might get a bit of condensation in it so maybe not the best idea.


----------



## MDowdey (May 25, 2005)

laptops blow for CG. good attempts though, they are beautiful!


----------



## danny (May 29, 2005)

This is really good work Meysha.  Keep it up.
Danny


----------

